# My Mondeo ST TDCi



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all :wave:

This is my first write up, so hope its ok. I gave my car an enhancement detail (about 80% correction) a couple of months ago, using a white hexlogic pad and meg's ultimate compound. It worked effectively for a single pass, but left a few holograms (probably from poor effort on my part!) which were removed using 3M Ultrafina on a blue 3M pad. Since then it has been protected with AG HD wax (i love this stuff!).

Anyhows, yesterday was a beautiful day so I was out early to get cracking.

I started with Valet Pro's PH Neutral via my HD Lance and Karcher



















Car was then washed 2BM with Meg's Gold Class Shampoo and a Meg's Microfibre Mitt. Car was then rinsed and dried using CYC's waffle weave towel. No pics of this bit but you know what happens!

Car was jacked up next and put on axel stands so the wheels could be removed. Wheels were cleaned with Bilberry and a vikan brush. Tyres were dressed with Meg's Endurance. Again no pics :wall: Arches were cleaned with APC and dressed with some AS Pazzaz.



















Engine Bay was cleaned in the same manner, APC and Pazzaz










Exhaust was polished using AG Metal Polish and 00 Wire Wool










I had previously de-badged the boot to aid in the correction, so I fitted my shiny new ones.



















And some afters :thumb:


















































































Sorry about the poor pics, I'm useless with the camera 

And here's what im literally halfway through doing, my girlfriends Puma



















Hope its all ok, and your not too bored 

Feedback would be appreciated, wether good or bad. Thanks!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Love the mondeo the alloys look really good, not to keen on the exhausts though.

Thats one awesome 50/50 on the puma, I would be over the moon with that picture.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi from another Kent based member :wave:
lovely mondeo - RS wheels suit it well


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

looks really good does that mondeo, although i agree with Joeya about the exhaust. The Puma looks like its going to come up nice, although that mini in the reflection could do with some TLC, oh and did you snow foam the entire street or was it that early when you started the frost was still on ther cars


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The exhaust is a 4" tip, which a lot of people dont like, but its a straight through system and sounds lovely on full boost  i love it anyhows. The mini was a friends which was going to be restored but sadly it has been scrapped now. To be fair it was rotten throughout. I need more practice with the foam, but its soo fun lol. 

And hello back Kev lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice looking,like first and second pictures with snowfoam...


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Top looking Mondeo mate; and paint looks really good:thumb:. Just a quick question, I have the 2.2D Jag X Type. What part number if known was it for the K&N induction kit you have fitted? Want to get rid of the original air box assembly! Cheers.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely mondeo and top job, sorry but not a fan of the exhaust but love a nice noise from my cars 2 so can't blame you lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Good old blue ovals Great work :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Cracking job on the Mondeo mate. What LSP did you use?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job but id put the correct boot badge back on.


----------



## danzo_m (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there, lovely mondeo st you have there . i too have a mondeo 2.2 tdci titanium x in ****** grey but i love the performance blue colour.
I didnt realise that powerflow did a straight through exhaust system for the mondeo. I also have a straight through system but its all hidden so no one can tell , but fook me the sound is addictive!!!!


----------



## HarperST (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice wheels


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

Jonboy8 said:


> Top looking Mondeo mate; and paint looks really good:thumb:. Just a quick question, I have the 2.2D Jag X Type. What part number if known was it for the K&N induction kit you have fitted? Want to get rid of the original air box assembly! Cheers.


hi mate, the kit i've got is the same as the one you want. I bought it off ebay for around £85, and it listed the jag 2.2 in the listing. I've got the box in the garage so I can have a butchers later if you want? thanks


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> Cracking job on the Mondeo mate. What LSP did you use?


cheers mate, Autoglyms HD Wax, love the stuff


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Nice job but id put the correct boot badge back on.


thanks, but I dont like the standard badge. I think the chrome outline of the new badge goes well with the facelift rear lights.


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

danzo_m said:


> Hi there, lovely mondeo st you have there . i too have a mondeo 2.2 tdci titanium x in ****** grey but i love the performance blue colour.
> I didnt realise that powerflow did a straight through exhaust system for the mondeo. I also have a straight through system but its all hidden so no one can tell , but fook me the sound is addictive!!!!


I almost ended up with a titanium x, but it was the colour that swayed me :thumb:

The Powerflow system I had custom made, with a de-cat and a lifetime garuntee


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pimms said:


> hi mate, the kit i've got is the same as the one you want. I bought it off ebay for around £85, and it listed the jag 2.2 in the listing. I've got the box in the garage so I can have a butchers later if you want? thanks


Thanks mate. That would great.:thumb: Just looking for the item/part number.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice car love the mondi ST :thumb:


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

Great results.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking great mate, just got rid of my ST, 105K in 3.5 years and never missed a beat. loved it.... If I could have bought another brand new I would have... PB best colour too.

Cheers 

OP


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

Jonboy8 said:


> Thanks mate. That would great.:thumb: Just looking for the item/part number.


57-0577 is the number your after, atleast I think it is :thumb:


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

OrangePeel said:


> Looking great mate, just got rid of my ST, 105K in 3.5 years and never missed a beat. loved it.... If I could have bought another brand new I would have... PB best colour too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> OP


I've only had this one a few months, but I believe an injector is on its way out. Its done 104k though on the originals so I dont mind. This is my 4th mk3 mondeo derv, and I've never had a problem with any of them, other than general wear and tear (brakes, tyres etc). Gotta love 'em!


----------

